# Decent Gloves?



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anybody have any recommendations for some strong hard wearing gloves?. I seem to be going through them rapidly atm .


----------



## Hardc0re (Apr 21, 2009)

Have a look at Pro Grips. I personally think they are the best.

Website: http://progrips.co.uk/


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Try here, manthefvckup.com


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

dont forget the matching handbag


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

:lol:

no seriously, i got some nice ones online, with wrist straps.

hands have healed and feel stronger at wrist


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

FelonE said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for some strong hard wearing gloves?. I seem to be going through them rapidly atm .


Are you doing a lot of gardening?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2014)

rbx are very good


----------



## SJL1990 (Mar 3, 2014)

FelonE said:


> Does anybody have any recommendations for some strong hard wearing gloves?. I seem to be going through them rapidly atm .


Callouses.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Chalk


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

latex ones are good for [email protected]


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

Ahhh fvck this could go on for weeks you big glove wearing ginny ann


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

mine cost a fiver from sportsdirect and much better than bare hands. still get blisters but pretty light ones lol


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

To the people saying man up etc,shut up you fools what do you know about manning up?lmao.To the people answering properly,thanks


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

funny how the sarcy f****rs haven't got any pics up,and it says "getting huge" lol course you are mate


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

lol oh well


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Gloves!?

What are you doing at the gym; cleaning the toilets?


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Curious how people feel about the squat pad now.........


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

George-Bean said:


> Curious how people feel about the squat pad now.........


There's just no need......


----------



## Porkchop (May 24, 2012)

@George-Bean

....... Can open.... Worms everywhere.....


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

George-Bean said:


> Curious how people feel about the squat pad now.........


People use the pad because they don't know how to hold the bar.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

monkeybiker said:


> People use the pad because they don't know how to hold the bar.


This, and the fact they've probably forgotten their comfort blanket and nappies at home...


----------



## Dan the mann (Apr 16, 2014)

Try everlast on sports direct 16oz


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

kristina said:


> Gloves!?
> 
> What are you doing at the gym; cleaning the toilets?


a week old thread, just to insult?

this thread is in "equipment" not "general conversation"

i think some people need to question what there doing here!

if you nothing positive to say, say nothing.......a little like life.

my guess you done to much speed or coke! hence the insults and early hours thread.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

bogbrush said:


> a week old thread, just to insult?
> 
> this thread is in "equipment" not "general conversation"
> 
> ...


Awh did someone get their panties in a twist?


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

kristina said:


> Awh did someone get their panties in a twist?


Got his gloves velcro stuck to them


----------



## johnnya (Mar 28, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Got his gloves velcro stuck to them


Lol..have to be honest I do have a pair, but I only ever use them if a calluse rips or I have a cut rest of the time its liquid chalk just feels better ...imo ( which is the only opinion that mstters)


----------



## davesurf20 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm not a fan of them to be honest, add too much bulk to the bar.

I do own some though, a pair of Schiek gloves that I got off ebay - they seem pretty bulletproof to be fair..


----------



## bogbrush (Sep 19, 2013)

sneeky_dave said:


> Got his gloves velcro stuck to them


wont get a rise out of me d1ck head!


----------



## Sangsom (Apr 8, 2009)

Decent what? sorry i dont know that word "gloves" what are those?...


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

The only people that use gloves are those who want to keep their hands silky soft for jacking off their boyfriends after a long hard day of being a b!tch.


----------

